# The Frank Darabont Collection on Blu-ray coming Feb 24th 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

THE FRANK DARABONT 
BLU-RAY™ COLLECTION 
Includes 15th Anniversary Edition of The Green Mile,
Blu-ray™ Debut of The Majestic and 
The Shawshank Redemption 
February 24 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment

Burbank, Calif. October 10, 2014 – The Frank Darabont Collection, with a trio of acclaimed films from the noted director/writer, will be one of Warner Bros. Home Entertainment’s first releases for 2015, streeting on February 24. The Collection includes two of the most successful titles in the Warner Bros. library -- the recently released 15th Anniversary Edition of The Green Mile and Darabont’s signature movie, The Shawshank Redemption. The third is The Majestic, Darbont’s stylistic homage to Frank Capra starring Jim Carrey and will have its Blu-ray™ debut with this new collection.

The Blu-ray set is handsomely packaged with iconic images from the three films and is specially priced at $29.99 SRP. 

About Frank Darabont 
Darabont was born in 1959 in Montbéliard, Doubs, France where his parents had fled to a refugee camp after the Hungarian Revolution in 1956. The family soon moved to Chicago and then Los Angeles, where Darabont grew up. After spending years as a forklift driver and writing for such projects as The Blob, The Fly II and Young Indiana Jones, Darabont caught the eye of Stephen King, and the two became friends. This led to collaborations on Darabont’s first two films, The Shawshank Redemption and The Green Mile and later The Mist. 

Both The Shawshank Redemption and The Green Mile received Academy Award® nominations for Best Picture. The Shawshank Redemption received a total of seven nominations and The Green Mile four. Darabont himself collected Oscar® nominations for Best Adapted Screenplay for each film as well as nominations from the Director's Guild of America. 

Darbont’s other distinguished credit is the hit AMC TV series The Walking Dead, the pilot for which he created, wrote and directed, as well as executive produced the first season with Gale Anne Hurd.


About the Films

The Green Mile 15th Anniversary Two-Disc Blu-ray Edition 
This new two-disc set include vintage bonus features plus a new high-def documentary feature, Walking the Mile (Extended Version) with Tom Hanks, Darabont, Stephen King and Mr. Jingles the mouse. This exclusive first-person making-of documentary feature was shot on location in Tennessee, North Carolina and Los Angeles.

The film recounts the emotional, uplifting story of Paul Edgecomb (Tom Hanks), a Southern prison Death Row guard, who develops an unusual and profound relationship with John Coffey (Michael Clarke Duncan), a massive black man convicted of brutally killing a pair of nine-year-old sisters. Beyond his simple, naive nature and a deathly fear of the dark, Coffey seems to possess a prodigious, supernatural gift, which leads Edgecomb to question whether Coffey was truly guilty of his crime. As the story unfolds, Paul Edgecomb learns that sometimes, miracles happen in the most unexpected places. 

Special Features:

Walking the Mile (Extended Version) NEW! High-def documentary feature starring Tom Hanks, Frank Darabont, Stephen King, and Mr. Jingles, the mouse
•	Commentary by Frank Darabont
•	The Teaser Trailer: A Case Study
•	Walking the Mile: The Making of The Green Mile 
•	Miracles and Mystery: Creating the Green Mile- Stephen King: Storyteller
•	Miracles and Mystery: Creating the Green Mile- The Art of Adaptation
•	Miracles and Mystery: Creating the Green Mile- Acting on the Mile
•	Miracles and Mystery: Creating the Green Mile- Designing the Mile
•	Miracles and Mystery: Creating the Green Mile- The Magic of the Mile
•	Miracles and Mystery: Creating the Green Mile- The Tail of Mr. Jingles
•	Deleted Scenes with Optional Commentary by Frank Darabont 
•	Michael Clarke Duncan's Screen Test 
•	Tom Hank's Makeup Test 
•	Teaser 
•	Trailer

The Majestic
Roger Ebert called The Majestic a “sweet romantic comedy” and rated it 3 ½ stars. The year is 1951 and ambitious Hollywood screenwriter Peter Appleton (Carrey) is suddenly targeted as a suspected Communist. He loses his job and his girl in quick succession and then in a serious car accident, he’s left with amnesia, losing his identity altogether. Stumbling into a charming small California town where he’s mistaken for Luke Trimble, one of their many long lost World War II heroes, Peter meets Luke’s beautiful girlfriend Adele (Laurie Holden). His “father” Harry (Martin Landau) reintroduces Peter to the life he led before the war, and they work together as father and son to restore and reopen The Majestic, the town’s long abandoned movie palace. Though his true memory eventually returns, Peter falls in love with Adele during his sojourn in the town, and he discovers the courage and the conviction he needs to become the hero of his own life. 

Special Features:
•	Movie Within the Movie: Sand Pirates of the Sierra
•	Deleted Scenes
•	Trailer

The Shawshank Redemption
The Shawshank Redemption is the moving portrayal of a friendship between men under the harshest of circumstances. The film stars Academy Award® winning actor Tim Robbins (Mystic River, Bull Durham) and Academy Award® nominee Morgan Freeman (Driving Miss Daisy, Unforgiven, Bruce Almighty). Robbins plays Andy Dufresne, who is serving a life sentence in the Shawshank prison for killing his wife. He meets Red (Morgan Freeman) and the two become friends, bond over the years and eventually find peace and solace through acts of common decency.

Special Features: 
•	Commentary by Writer/Director Frank Darabont
•	2 Documentaries: 
o	Hope Springs Eternal: A look Back at The Shawshank Redemption
o	Shawshank: The Redeeming Feature
•	The Charlie Rose Show Segment Featuring Darabont, Tim Robbins and Morgan Freeman
•	Comic Spoof The Sharktank Redemption
•	Stills and Collectibles Galleries 
•	Theatrical Trailer

The Frank Darabont Collection
Street Date:	2/24/15
Order Date:	1/20/15
Pack Info: 4 Disc Rigid Slip Case
MSRP:	$29.99
Catalog#/UPC: 1000524444 / 883929443802


----------

